# Sleeping baby



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 28, 2007)

CC always welcome especially with these since I am kinda new to conversions.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 29, 2007)

liked them all accept the last one , the angle doesnt realy show his lil cute face and thats the main catch that makes you fall in love in the pictures  .
good pictures , good lighting and get new for the nikon d300


----------



## PrincessB (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the idea of the last one, doing an over head shot, but would have taken it from slightly more in front of the kid to catch more of the sleeping face.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback  I will have to try this again. She is such a light lil sleeper. My main goal with the last one was to capture as much of the lashes as possible (I'd kill for a micro lens in this instance). I will try to accomplish both capturing the lashes and getting the face in next time!


----------



## Christina (Nov 30, 2007)

i like them all but the first one takes my breath away, i dunno , im silly like that, little hands or feet just make me smile, for soon they grow up ..

wonderful shots.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 2, 2007)

beautiful shots, I love how you got in tight on most of them... 

Also the colors and sharpness are nice too...


----------



## willpops (Dec 3, 2007)

Like the others, i like the series, except maybe the last.

The B&W values are very subtle, and the sharpness is there, even if the subject is "soft".

I join *PrincessB* for the idea of taking the last pic more in front of the child.

And i'm surprised that, for once, i love the copyright marking (except maybe for the "C", that is too modern, next to the calligraphic text)


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I like the angle on the last one. And the feet in the first one. The other 2 are a little too much "anybody could've shot this" for me.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so I kinda like the third one too.


----------



## ShaCow (Dec 5, 2007)

the first and second are my favourite  well done


----------



## rprimeau95 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> Thanks for the feedback  I will have to try this again. She is such a light lil sleeper. My main goal with the last one was to capture as much of the lashes as possible (I'd kill for a micro lens in this instance). I will try to accomplish both capturing the lashes and getting the face in next time!




I agree with the comments about the last pic, but if lashes were you goal and you don't have a macro you can always play around with cropping to make them the focal point.

I love the way the feet are dropping on the first one the best


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 6, 2007)

1+3:thumbup:


2+4:thumbdown:


----------

